# my duel enclosure for my bhp and childrens



## Amature (May 15, 2011)

hey all this is my enclosure that i have just finsh building from scratch which im quite proud of but cost me about $400ish but that dont matter im happy  tell me your thoughts 







[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## woody101 (May 15, 2011)

Wow Good work


----------



## Wookie (May 15, 2011)

You have an enclosure purpose built for duelling? Sweet! :lol:


----------



## Amature (May 15, 2011)

Might add that it has sliding glass doors and also the lid opens and also can remove the divider as well so when diesel the bhp gets bigger he can have the enclosure to him self


----------



## mad_at_arms (May 15, 2011)

Wookie said:


> You have an enclosure purpose built for duelling? Sweet! :lol:


 
How would a pair of duelling snakes determine "paces"?


----------



## chilli-mudcrab (May 16, 2011)

mad4400 said:


> How would a pair of duelling snakes determine "paces"?



Anyone seen Rango yet? kids movie chock fulla herps including a duelling snake


----------



## longqi (May 16, 2011)

Maybe spitting cobras could be duelling snakes??

Nice set up by the way Amature


----------



## Pythoninfinite (May 16, 2011)

Something to consider - small pythons such as Antaresias are a natural prey for BHPs, which are primarily reptile feeders, and as a consequence I've seen Carpets and others go ballistic when put into a cage where they can even smell that a BHP has previously occupied it. They can end up very highly stressed if constantly exposed to a threatening influence such as being (very) close to something which would normally eat them.

Don't believe that being bred in captivity eliminates these deep instincts - they're still wired to react to stimuli such as these.

Jamie


----------



## snakeluvver (May 16, 2011)

Thats interesting Jamie... Amature you may have to monitor the children's behaviour, see how it acts.


----------



## PSimmo (May 16, 2011)

I am with Jamie...that would be like putting a seal and a great white in the same tank with a glass divider...only a matter of time before the seal died of stress!


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (May 16, 2011)

That Bhp will be loosing its mind with dinner living next door.

Other than that you have done a real neat job.


----------



## cadwallader (May 16, 2011)

looks great well done mate


----------



## Amature (May 16, 2011)

i was watching last night and they where both very active my childerns is normaly a camper anyways he just chills in his hide but i will be sure to keep an eye on them how do they know they are beside each other cuz snakes dont smell so how can the sence them?

thanks for the info guys


----------



## craig (May 16, 2011)

Hahaha snakes can't smell? 

Na mate, snakes can most definately smell, although I guess could concider it tasting. They flick their tounges out which pick up particles in the air and then lick them across an organ in the room of their mouth called the "jacobson's organ" and that sends messages very similar to the sence we call smell. Have you ever left a mouse or rat in the same room as the snakes and seen their behaviour change? That it because they have a terrific sence of "smell". Your BHP most definately would know your childreni is there and vice versa.


----------



## marcmarc (May 16, 2011)

mad4400 said:


> How would a pair of duelling snakes determine "paces"?


 
Probably in "lengths" I would imagine.


----------



## Amature (May 16, 2011)

craig cheers but this should not be to much different to some one with 2 snake enclosures side by side with the vents near eachother would it?


----------



## Pythoninfinite (May 16, 2011)

Amature said:


> craig cheers but this should not be to much different to some one with 2 snake enclosures side by side with the vents near eachother would it?


 
In most circumstances it won't be an issue, but BHPs are specialist reptile feeders in the wild, and you should realise that snakes have great sense of smell - and reptiles do have a smell of their own - you may not pick it up, but they certainly will know who's living in the same room with them. Other snakes will always be stressed by the presence of a Black-headed Python nearby. You only have to take some rodents out of a freezer and put them into a snake room, and within minutes the hungry snakes will be on alert.

From my experience I wouldn't house BHPs too close to any other snakes - it might work out OK, but it might stress the other animals too...

Jamie


----------

